# One Notebooks



## Sesfontain (28. November 2008)

Mein Vater ist auf der Suche nach einem 600-650€ Notebook als Desktop-Ersatz. Er würde es hpts. für Office-Tätigkeiten sowie zur Erstellung/Präsentation von Diashows nutzen, ggf. aber auch mal für das Spiel "Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige".

Wir sind jetzt auf das "One Notebook E3336" gestoßen. 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen (positiv/negativ) mit den Geräten von One (ehemals Lahoo) gemacht ? Beim Stöbern im Internet habe ich bisher nur negative Berichte gelesen, die allerdings aus 2006 und 2007 stammen (vor Umfirmierung). Auf der Website selbst sind aktuell natürlich im Wesentlichen nur zahlreiche positive Berichte, aber man weiß ja nie, ob die tatsächlich stimmen...

Gäbe es noch Alternativen zu diesem Notebook ? 

Danke im voraus...!


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

Dir Firma ist die Gleiche geblieben, nämlich Brunen IT. Es gab nur eine Änderung der Marke. Auch meine Erfahrungen stammen aus dem Jahr 2006/07 und sind durchweg schlecht.

Wenn es ein Office-Notebook sein soll, könntest du dir mal die HP 67xx Serie ansehen. Zwar kein Blickfang, aber bessere Verarbeitung findest du nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

die frage is, was das siedler spiel so verlangt. für 600-700€ bekommst du ansonsten sehr gute officegeräte auch von "marken"-herstellern.

bei one.de schwankt es halt in sachen qualität, da die oft die modelle wechseln, insbesondere in sachen treibern kann es da mal schwach aussehen. aber insgesamt sind die deutlich besser als man es von früher kennt.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. November 2008)

Die Systemanforderungen weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf allerdings ruckeln Spiele ,die er öfters spielt(neben Siedler auch Tomb Raider: Anniversary) selbst mit einem P4 @ 3GHz und einer NV 6200LE @ 390/560MhZ noch....
Es soll ein Office Notebook mit genug Leistung für aktuellere Spiele mit minimalen/mittleren Details sein. Bei der Größe des Bildschirms ist er völlig offen ,es muss nur min. 15.4 " Groß sein


----------



## CHICOLORES (28. November 2008)

wenn dann würd ich dir empfehlen bei one zu kaufen

meine erfahrungen waren durchweg gut

aba ich hab daheim imo n Dell Laptop (bin wirklich sehr zufrieden) und in der Arbeit habe ich bisher an einem IBM Thinkpad und an einem Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile gearbeitet

wenn dein Vater auf Style+Funktionalität steht würd ich schaun das ich schnellst möglich n FSC Laptop herkriege .... das teil ist momentan mein Firmenlaptop und Top an top

Die Thinkpads hingegen überzeugen durch einen einfacheren Aufbau, insbesondere wichtig wenn man das teil auch mal auseinander schrauebn will 

außerdem sind sie sehr beliebt wenns ums Arbeiten geht .....

Mein Dell Laptop daheim hingegen ist eine Multimediamaschine (Inspiron 9100) mit ner Desktop CPU (wenn ich mich nicht irre)  ..... dementsprechend kann ich das nicht weiterempfehlen wenns ums arbeiten und rumfahrn geht .... nur die Rucksacktragetasche ist genial *dark lol*

wie gesagt .... one hat bei mir n hohen stand aber für die arbeit sind die FSC Maschinen Top an Top

P.S. mein Esprimo hat n 15,4" Widescreen, 2 Gig Ram und nen Dual Core auf 2,0 GhZ getacktet (yeah, mein mitazubi und ich haben die modernsten Laptops aller Azubis im Unternehmen .... .das im 1. lehrjahr  )

einziges manko was er hat ..... er wird sehr schnell sehr warm xP

aba im Winter ist das richtig angenehm 

und der nächste edit

weil ich grad eben HP gelesen hab ..... lasst da lieber die Finger weg

wir vertreiben FSC, IBM/Lenovo und HP und die HP teile haben zwar ne gute verarbeitung und is relativ top von der Leistung aba sie gehn a) schneller kaputt b) sind sie häßlich und c) sind das die mit abstand beschissesten Modelle die man auseinander baun kann -.-

die teile sind so ******* verbaut das da manchmal kabel eingezwickt sind obwohl das teil frisch ausgeliefert wurde!!!

hau dich nicht weg
und kauf kein HP dreck


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

CHICOLORES schrieb:


> weil ich grad eben HP gelesen hab ..... lasst da lieber die Finger weg
> 
> wir vertreiben FSC, IBM/Lenovo und HP und die HP teile haben zwar ne gute verarbeitung und is relativ top von der Leistung aba sie gehn a) schneller kaputt b) sind sie häßlich und c) sind das die mit abstand beschissesten Modelle die man auseinander baun kann -.-
> 
> ...



Welche HP-Modelle waren es denn? Die Consumer Reihe, die ich persönlich auch dreckig finde, oder die Business-Reihe?

Bei der Business-Reihe kann ich es nicht verstehen. Hab selbst ein 6910p und da kommt man beim auseinanderbauen überall hin und easy ist es auch. Zudem gibt es 3 Jahre Garantie.

Und das aussehen ist "funktional" .


----------



## Sesfontain (28. November 2008)

jetzt hat mein Vater sich das One Notebook bestellt....
Danke für eure Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## push@max (29. November 2008)

Früher waren die One Notebooks aufgrund der schlechten Gehäuse in die Kritik geraten, sie hatten aber immer Top-Hardware zum unschlagbaren Preis.

Berichte dann mal von dem Notebook.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. November 2008)

ok das kommt in etwa 14Tagen an ...


----------



## CHICOLORES (1. Dezember 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Welche HP-Modelle waren es denn? Die Consumer Reihe, die ich persönlich auch dreckig finde, oder die Business-Reihe?
> 
> Bei der Business-Reihe kann ich es nicht verstehen. Hab selbst ein 6910p und da kommt man beim auseinanderbauen überall hin und easy ist es auch. Zudem gibt es 3 Jahre Garantie.
> 
> Und das aussehen ist "funktional" .



Speziell die Consumer reihe obwohl bei der Buisness Reihe auch nicht wirklich alle an die Qualität von Lenovo und speziell FSC ran kommen ....


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal von dem Notebook.


Ok hier der Bericht also das Notebook is sehr gut verarbeitet ,und vorallem sehr Rechenstark und schnell einziges Problem sind die Speichertimings
one hat schnell versendet ...
bis jetzt kann ich nur gutes berichten 
sollte ich etwa ein Tgebuch aufmachen ?


----------

